# **** all developers!!!! Yeah i said it.



## loonie01 (Aug 13, 2011)

**** all developers!!!!!! Yeah i said it. Every time I ****in buy a phone you developers gotta change some shit that the providers THOUGHT would be suffice for the phone and consumers. Every ****in day there is a new ROM that you develop for my phone, it's gotta be better than the next one. There is always something that's in the new ROM that wasn't in the last ROM. Shit always has to be tweaked to near perfection. There is always someone releasing a ROM for my phone. I go to sleep at night and in the morning, guess what I see online, another ****IN LEAK for my phone. Now I have to read threw 10 different web sites, over 500 posts per thread get, flamed because I ask a question because I'm late for work and do not have time to search all those threads. Now with the new leak, I'm look threw all forums, blogs and posts to see who have incorporated the new leak into their ROM. Now I gotta figure out who's ROM is faster. Who's ROM is stable enough to use on a daily basis but I can't use it on a daily basis even if i wanted to because I'm flashing this ROM over here to see if it's stable. SHIT, still gotta figure out if I want sense or AOAP, 3d or no 3d stable or experimental.

Now with all that said and done. I THANK YOU for all of y'all hard work and commitment to making the consumers phones allot better than what the providers feel they should be. Time and time again these ROM'S are getting better and better as the day goes. I appreciate that you (developers) listen to what we want in a ROM and put it in your next ROM for us as we only have the knowledge to flash (ROM) and complain when something doesn't work. I appreciate the ones that step up to the plate and take the time to learn, ask questions, and build a bad ass ROM. Only to to build a better bad ass ROM the next time. Oh yeah my wife thanks you because as long as I can stay happy with my current phone, I wont go out and spend another $200 - $300 on another phone.

I THANK YOU!!!!! Yeah I said it!!!!!

I know the title got your attention.


----------



## SomeGuyDude (Jul 3, 2011)

LOL, I actually know the feeling.

Everything'll be running fantastically on my phone, and then a dev will pop up and go "oh hey I just made it a little faster and saved battery life" and now I GOTTA FLASH IT AGAIN 'CAUSE I'LL BE DAMNED IF I'M NOT UP TO DATE ON NIGHTLY ROMS.


----------



## turnyface (Jun 29, 2011)

You might wanna get checked for bipolar disorder.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## hrdnhvy (Jun 18, 2011)

Yea, miss a day or two on the boards & usually ur still fine, miss a week & your *****d, you know what youll be doing all weekend..


----------



## eris72 (Jul 24, 2011)

SomeGuyDude said:


> 'CAUSE I'LL BE DAMNED IF I'M NOT UP TO DATE ON NIGHTLY ROMS.


Damn right


----------



## jdkoreclipse (Jun 16, 2011)

Hmmm, this post totally contradicted itself.


----------



## SomeGuyDude (Jul 3, 2011)

Methinks someone didn't read too closely.


----------



## sikyou (Jul 11, 2011)

Seriously, get your head checked 

Sent from my ADR6400L


----------



## jacobk (Jul 18, 2011)

What a stupid thread


----------



## loonie01 (Aug 13, 2011)

The people that really don't understand this thread are the ones that truly do not appreciate the development community. That's just my thought. I have had my head checked out and the conclusion was that I am as insanly sane as the not sanitized character on your left front shoulder. Thank you, that is all


----------



## jdkoreclipse (Jun 16, 2011)

loonie01 said:


> The people that really don't understand this thread are the ones that truly do not appreciate the development community. That's just my thought. I have had my head checked out and the conclusion was that I am as insanly sane as the not sanitized character on your left front shoulder. Thank you, that is all


I am a devloper, myself, and i didnt understand the first part of your message.


----------



## loonie01 (Aug 13, 2011)

Some people will understand, some wont, some will need explaining. If you are a developer, then just understand the second paragraph.


----------



## sidsixseven (Jun 12, 2011)

loonie01 said:


> still gotta figure out if I want sense or AOAP


I want AOAP.

Sent courtesy of SID 6.7 and Tapatalk


----------



## MyComputerDoctor (Jun 10, 2011)

loonie01 said:


> **** all developers!!!!!! Yeah i said it. Every time I ****in buy a phone you developers gotta change some shit that the providers THOUGHT would be suffice for the phone and consumers. Every ****in day there is a new ROM that you develop for my phone, it's gotta be better than the next one. There is always something that's in the new ROM that wasn't in the last ROM. Shit always has to be tweaked to near perfection. There is always someone releasing a ROM for my phone. I go to sleep at night and in the morning, guess what I see online, another ****IN LEAK for my phone. Now I have to read threw 10 different web sites, over 500 posts per thread get, flamed because I ask a question because I'm late for work and do not have time to search all those threads. Now with the new leak, I'm look threw all forums, blogs and posts to see who have incorporated the new leak into their ROM. Now I gotta figure out who's ROM is faster. Who's ROM is stable enough to use on a daily basis but I can't use it on a daily basis even if i wanted to because I'm flashing this ROM over here to see if it's stable. SHIT, still gotta figure out if I want sense or AOAP, 3d or no 3d stable or experimental.
> 
> Now with all that said and done. I THANK YOU for all of y'all hard work and commitment to making the consumers phones allot better than what the providers feel they should be. Time and time again these ROM'S are getting better and better as the day goes. I appreciate that you (developers) listen to what we want in a ROM and put it in your next ROM for us as we only have the knowledge to flash (ROM) and complain when something doesn't work. I appreciate the ones that step up to the plate and take the time to learn, ask questions, and build a bad ass ROM. Only to to build a better bad ass ROM the next time. Oh yeah my wife thanks you because as long as I can stay happy with my current phone, I wont go out and spend another $200 - $300 on another phone.
> 
> ...


I saw your post on XDA (the same exact post) and I really wish you would take your foul language (or *******, whatever) 
and take it to another forum. This forum is for people to obtain knowledge and understanding, not your opinion.

If only I were the moderator here :wub:


----------



## Icesteve (Aug 4, 2011)

Username is explanation enough...

[loo-nee] adjective, loon·i·er, loon·i·est, noun, plural loon·ies.

adjective
lunatic; insane.
Extremely or senselessly foolish.

For the part that was somewhat understandable I agree, thank you to the devs. And the other part is explained by definition.


----------



## loonie01 (Aug 13, 2011)

"MyComputerDoctor said:


> I saw your post on XDA (the same exact post) and I really wish you would take your foul language (or *******, whatever)
> and take it to another forum. This forum is for people to obtain knowledge and understanding, not your opinion.
> 
> If only I were the moderator here :wub:


I guess some people cannot read and understand. This was a praise post with a side of sarcasm. I believe that the developers with sense if humor, remember I said, with a sense of Humor, will appreciate the thanks that I have given. The reader with a sense of HUMOR will understand this post. I am truly sorry for the people who will read this post and frown upon me. Yet that if you READ and are the ones that are testing each and every ROM (well try to) that is for your phone and enjoy what the developers are doing, you would understand.

Oh and if are a developer that does not like the thanks I have given F. U. and keep up the good work.


----------



## loonie01 (Aug 13, 2011)

Icesteve said:


> Username is explanation enough...
> 
> [loo-nee] adjective, loon·i·er, loon·i·est, noun, plural loon·ies.
> 
> ...


Yes!!!


----------



## turnyface (Jun 29, 2011)

loonie01 said:


> This was a praise post with a side of sarcasm.


This was a praise post with a side of immaturity.


----------



## loonie01 (Aug 13, 2011)

It's starting to sound like XDA over here. Flame on.


----------



## sidsixseven (Jun 12, 2011)

loonie01 said:


> It's starting to sound like XDA over here. Flame on.
> 
> Oh and if are a developer that does not like the thanks I have given F. U. and keep up the good work.


Mods should close this one... he's just trolling. No praise, all troll. As he said, starting to sound like XDA.

Sent courtesy of SID 6.7 and Tapatalk


----------



## Ray5780 (Jul 26, 2011)

This is way i am glad i have CM7. Using anything else makes a person insane.


----------



## turnyface (Jun 29, 2011)

sidsixseven said:


> Mods should close this one... he's just trolling. No praise, all troll. As he said, starting to sound like XDA.
> 
> Sent courtesy of SID 6.7 and Tapatalk


It's about the way loonie01 decided to thank the developers. I myself, find it very immature and childish and I could rant on, but I'll just leave it at this. Totally reminds me of another outspoken member on the Actuary Outpost forums....


----------



## DeTard (Jul 21, 2011)

"sidsixseven said:


> Mods should close this one... he's just trolling. No praise, all troll. As he said, starting to sound like XDA.
> 
> Sent courtesy of SID 6.7 and Tapatalk


Why close it? Quite frankly I think it's funny, but I'm an incredibly sarcastic guy. Some just don't get satire but that doesn't mean that it should be shunned as result should it? IMO, more praise posts such as this should be here anyhow so devs can see that their work is being appreciated.

We apparently need a satire translator on here.


----------



## SUB-dawg (Jul 14, 2011)

this op has issues


----------



## sikyou (Jul 11, 2011)

loonie01 said:


> It's starting to sound like XDA over here. Flame on.


And you are the cause!

Sent from my NookColor


----------



## jdkoreclipse (Jun 16, 2011)

Can we please let this thread die?


----------



## Mitchell4500 (Jul 28, 2011)

This made me lol. And I think it's a great way to say thanks.


----------



## loonie01 (Aug 13, 2011)

To the ones that laughed. I thank you. To the ones that have sticks up their arsess. Need to loosed up. How many thank you THREADS do you see on any of these sites, not small posts after a ROM has been released. Some people just say thank you, some people put a little humor with it. Immaturity? Don't think so. Comical? Yes. Grateful for the developers throughout time? Yes. Since my treo days. Unfortunately there are too many judgemental people on these sites. Further more, this post was for the devs. If you do not build ROMS that I enjoy to flash on my personally owned entertainment smarter than the average smart phone, well I could say fu*k off to you but I won't (wink). Hopefully after this post there will be people posting positive messages to the devs instead of flaming people. To the moderators, if you feel the need to delete this post. Feel free. I have stated my point and I believe others feel the same way I do about the devs. To the others read the sentencewith the wink on it. How's that for immature?


----------



## jdkoreclipse (Jun 16, 2011)

Finally understood the message 

Sent from my HTC ThunderBolt using Tapatalk


----------



## boristhebladexx (Jun 16, 2011)

wow this is retarded


----------



## SyNiK4L (Jun 7, 2011)

closed but not deleted.


----------

